# International Electrical Exhibitions



## Plissken (Sep 14, 2020)

*The Passing of the Torch*

The commemorative coin below is from the 1884 Electrical Exposition held in Philadelphia.  We have the old god passing the thunderbolt of Zeus to the new god, lets call her Columbia(Athena, Venus, Minerva, etc) since we are in America.  In her other hand she has the torch.  Are TPTB trying to tell us that the old gods technology is being handed over but the new gods have already decided on a new electrical reality.  Note her eagle(owl) at the foot of the old god, and naked people lying at their feet.  That must be us!






In the 1880's, we were still trying to figure out standardization in the electrical industry and the old direct current or alternating currents.  So TPTB decided they needed to have Exhibitions and Congresses to standardize everything and show off their new-fangled electrical devices  Some of these coincided with world fairs and expos but not always.  According to the article At the flip of a switch, these exhibitions were the first time most people saw electricity.  There is not much information on these exhibitions for the importance of them.  The usual starting point:  International Electrical Congress and International Electrical Exhibit 1884.

​
The International Electrical Exhibit of 1884 in Philadelphia erected this building specially for the event.










Another temporary building with no records about its construction or destruction.

Here's the building in on that site now and it's on the historical register.



​The cover of the Handbook for 1884 Exhibit

There is Columbia again.  Wait I mean the statue of liberty.






They had this column of light in the display at Philadelphia and a tower  in the Paris exhibit.

 

​
Other  Stuff:

Ancient God again.
​
Some souvenir coins -- not sure what this is supposed to be a phoenix on a column?  A winged column?  Chicken legs with wings between?







Columbia again...
​

And then this from the Frankfurt Congress.  Again we have the old thunderbolt of Zeus.  This time I think the old god is still holding it and she is holding his chain while lifting the electric torch. 






Those things coming out of her head remind me of the horns of Moses.







Columbia again, this time on a winged disc?





Plissken


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2019-03-16 06:45:30Reaction Score: 13


At these expositions regular people would actually go and listen to lectures on electrical theory and the development of generators or transformers. As opposed to modern civilization, people desired to understand the underlying phenomenon of electricity as much as the practical applications. Why something worked was far more important than merely knowing how.

To this day none of the electrical generation systems or principles of operation are fundamentally different from those in 1884. Just like the internal combustion engine, it is forced archaic technology, which Tesla was already beginning to suspect.

After 1892 he never wrote a single paper or article about the refinement of AC (alternating-current) electricity ever again. His sole investigation was "radiant-electricity" until the end of his life. By his accounts, you can physically touch radiant electricity without any ill effects. In fact, it is slightly cold, similar to how compressed CO2 feels when released from a tank.


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-03-16 08:29:26Reaction Score: 10


_@Paracelsus_ , I totally agree.

This is how I translate these symbols when I see them.


When I see the thunderbolts of the gods, whether they have hammers, axes or the classic thunderbolt it is always the split head..., and there are a lot of thunder gods,























This Hittite God has an axe and a thunderbolt


It always made me think of this famous picture of Tesla




When I think of the torch, which is quite often called the electric torch, I think of this:



I think the oversimplified diagram of alternating current looks a lot like our goddess torch.

Plissken


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-03-16 09:08:03Reaction Score: 10


Got to love the symbolism on these.
Columbia carrying the torch of Prometheus, riding the wheel from the book of Enoch.
With obelisks in clear view as electrical devices.






Red Bull (Baal) doesn't give you wings, but with this magnet you can fly.



Who was this hellfire club Ben Franklin anyway?






Did he speak for the truth or was he an agent of the controllers obligated to put the truth in plain sight?
His quotes sound like they were written by Sam Clemens.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2019-03-16 23:21:42Reaction Score: 5




Plissken said:


> _@Paracelsus_ , I totally agree.
> 
> This is how I translate these symbols when I see them.
> 
> ...


It would be safe to say that the Thunderbolt is the defining feature of the Aryan/Olympian civilization.


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-03-25 00:25:12Reaction Score: 9


_@rafalnowicki_ posted an interesting picture on the Catacomb Reset Post that pertains to the thunderbolt topic.

An eagle holding two thunderbolts of the god with lightening coming out of the weapons. He's destroying a city. It looks like it is on fire and that there is mud or water flowing into the city. 

Source of Photo





Plissken


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-03-25 00:51:54Reaction Score: 2


We could be a bit closer to the source of our _Urban "Fires"_ here.

Anyone willing to translate what those French text lines in the above image say?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-03-25 13:30:55Reaction Score: 10


Some translation of the words around the eagle.
Top left; _je foudreye tous ce qui me tesiste_ 
I thunder all that puts me down
Top right; _juis sarte tien uclefut pour moi_ 
I'm sorry for you
Bottom left; _villes revaites en ceuves _
cities reclaimed in rivers


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-03-25 17:53:21Reaction Score: 7


After looking around, I found this one too: Valley of the Shadow of Death


Source of Photo with descriptions and dates.

Looks like the Pope's tiara is shooting the thunderbolts this time.  Here is the Tiara that Napoleon had made for Pius VII, which is also on Pius's coat of arms. 


Above the thunder tiara of the Pope, it says "Dreadful Descent of Roman Meteor"  I thought it might be the Great Comet of 1811 but the British Museum says this drawing was published in 1808.  The night sky was very active at the time but this still seems like a weird way to portray a comet. I couldn't find anything about a specific meteor mentioned during the 1800-1810 period and nothing under the name Roman Meteor.  So do we have a date problem or a what the hell is this really because its not a comet problem.

Pius VII was always feuding with Napoleon.  He is the guy who restored the Jesuits, the papal states, and Jewish ghettos (Napoleon had gotten rid of the ghettos).  Not a nice guy.

The winged red disk?  The caption above it says "The Turkish new moon rising in blood".  There were a couple of lunar eclipses that year but why is it shooting destructive beams as well?

I will keep looking for the THUNDERBOLTS  of Napoleon.

Plissken


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-03-26 00:51:51Reaction Score: 1


This is the only comet I could find for the year 1808 (1807-08).


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-03-26 03:01:19Reaction Score: 6


Oh what do we have here:


It's says Rome! Roman Empire? That goes well with that Roman, Caesar looking like statue of Napoleon destroyed in France aswell.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-03-26 07:41:51Reaction Score: 5


_



			Above the thunder tiara of the Pope, it says "Dreadful Descent of Roman Meteor"
		
Click to expand...

_You answered your own question.

The Roman Meteor is the Roman Catholic Church headed up by Pope Pius sat in the Vatican and this is the Holy Roman Empire which had and probably still does its own military forces.

It hasn't gone anywhere save out of the public eye.

The first cartoon you posted was slagging off Napoleon. Swarthy, small man wearing a turban with an upside down crescent on it killing the cream of French nobility to climb his leopard throne by sending the French Imperial Eagle (the army) to bring death and destruction to cities and in doing so create a stack of French dead bleeding out into a river of blood, symbolically bleeding France dry of its lifeblood aka French men.

The second is portraying Napoleon as the only thing standing against the forces of hell (just look at them all) and to me its a more accurate argument for what he was in reality than the first and a very accurate assessment of what the hell of today is. He is probably of what is called Tartarian stock, not that I have looked for any evidence of this, if the wandering through this faked history we get sold does deliver such evidence I will open a new thread.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-03-26 09:30:00Reaction Score: 5




jd755 said:


> The Roman Meteor is the Roman Catholic Church headed up by Pope Pius sat in the Vatican and probably still does its own military forces.


Of course he does.  The wicked witch of the west has his army of flying monkey Zouaves that show up in every war. 




It think we can conclude these depictions are electric comets / plasma discharge

 



That lead to mudfloods.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-03-26 11:51:41Reaction Score: 3


To me those depictions of popeys hat and the imperial eagle are invoking men having the 'power' of god. Both Pope and Crowned Head place themselves between god and man as 'gods representatives on earth' a position they maintain by scaring the shit out of people in so doing.
Both are depicted as being in the sky and where does heaven 'hang out' according to all religions?
At least popey is shown emerging from behind a cloud, hiding in plain sight as is the current way the Holy Roman Empire does things, as your zouaves poster shows.
That's the river Styx with the drowning crowned head in it and the city is on a hill, to me at least.
The use of what are now known as in we are sold/told as 'electrical symbols' of contemporary times in these cartoon/medals/posters from passed times (seemingly) is very intriguing. I realise lightening would have been known back then and it always comes out of 'the sky' and it is giant 'sparks' in appearance and would have been known to start a fire on occasion however I feel there is an 'as god' symbology' that is in use in these things that we seem to have forgotten.
The control of electricity 'a force of nature' by 'religion, politics, commerce' is as sure a sign as the people behind religion (the source of politics and commerce) need to show themselves 'they' are on the right path to controlling god.
As ever to me at least.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-03-26 14:47:14Reaction Score: 2


I'm curious as to what the banner on the skeleton-ridden donkey says as well as the collars of the wolves. There's also writing on the blood moon crescent that I can't make out at all. The drowned king/kingdom (Joseph Rex) seems to be referring to Napoleons' brother, Joseph, Emperor of Sicily or maybe the money that bore his image in circulation at the time.

The lion attacking Napoleon clearly has written "Leo Britanicus" and the bear behind him has a collar that reads "Russian....(something unreadable)". The two guys in the background also have little bubbles with words in them. Even if I could make out the words, I don't read French or Latin so we need someone with sharper eyes that can translate. Seems to be a lot of information/explanation in the pic but frustratingly out of reach. Also, is the bear helping to break the chain of Napoleon or is he about to bite him in the butt?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-03-26 16:01:04Reaction Score: 5


From here, about as mainstream as it gets. The Valley of the shadow of Death.
_ 
Napoleon, advancing down a gently sloping causeway of rock which traverses water and flames, is halted by 'Leo Britannicus' who bounds savagely towards him. He drops a short chain attached to the nose of the 'Russian Bear', a huge white creature at his heels. 
He is beset on all sides by monsters, who emerge from a background of flame, smoke, and cloud, or from the water. 
Beside the British Lion is a little 'Sicilian Terrier', barking ferociously. 

Death, a skeleton-like corpse, rides a mule which dashes through the air towards Napoleon, snorting flame. He wears a Spanish hat and cloak, and holds up a flaming spear and an hour-glass whose sands have almost run out. The mule's trappings are inscribed 'True-Royal-Spanish-Breed'. Outstripping the mule, a savage 'Portuguese Wolf', with the end of a broken chain attached to his collar, leaps towards Napoleon.
The heads and hulders of two melancholy French officers with their necks chained together emerge from clouds to address Napoleon; they say: "Remember Junot and Remember Dupont." 
Above these is the Pope's tiara, the apex of flames, emitting thunderbolts towards Napoleon, and inscribed 'Dreadful Descent of ye Roman Meteor' [cf. BMSat 10970]. 
Immediately above Napoleon is a crescent moon inscribed 'British-influence' enclosing the old (dark) moon, which is 'French Influence'. This forms the centre of a turban, and is surrounded with fiery clouds flanking the features of the Sultan, looking fiercely down at Napoleon. Blood drips from it. This is 'The Turkish New-Moon, Rising in Blood'. 
Beside it (r.) the head and arms of a man raising an enormous sword above Napoleon emerge from swirling flames: The 'Spirit of Charles ye XII' [of Sweden 1682-1718]. 
On the r. a double-headed Habsburg eagle swoops towards Napoleon from clouds: "- The Imperial Eagle emerging from a Cloud." Its collar is inscribed 'German Eagle'.
From the water beyond Napoleon's causeway, the 'Ditch of Styx', project the crown and hands of the drowning 'Rex Joseph'; he is immediately under the Spanish mule ridden by Death. 
The water on the nearer side of the causeway, in the foreground, is the 'Lethean Ditch'. From this (l.) rats crawl towards Napoleon: "The Rhenish Confederation of Starved Rats, crawling out of the Mud [cf. BMSat 10433]." 
Three frogs raise their heads from the ditch to spit: "Dutch-Frogs spitting out their spite." A rattle-snake spits venom, and shakes its tail: "- American Rattle-Snake shaking his Tail.-" 
On the r., standing on a rock, is a dilapidated eagle with clipped wings, and scanty feathers: "Prussian Scare-Crow attempting to Fly -."
24 September 1808.
Hand-coloured etching_


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-03-26 16:01:22Reaction Score: 3


The yellow framing has written "The Descent of the Roman Meteor","Turkish New Moon Rising in Blood", The Spirit of Charles XII" (powerful Swedish King, AKA 'The Swedish Meteror'), "The Imperial Eagle Emerging From a Cloud".

Sounds like a world war with all the major powers fighting against Napoleon. Also looks like that chain is through the bears' nose (Napoleon has Russia chained as his attack dog?). The background French guy is saying something about Jesuits but it looks like everyone depicted is using traditional weapons of war (swords, spears, etc.); only the Roman Meteor (Papal church) is using electrical weapons. That may be because, "in the spirit of Charles XII, a Swedish king had defeated the Holy Roman Emperor and held court on the Rhine, that a Swede had mounted the throne of Poland, then held at bay the Russian and Turk.”

Was the real "Valley of the Shadow of Death" the RCC"?

Thanks, jd755. Looks like we posted at the same time. Could've saved myself the trouble. 
Still, all the weapons are traditional except the 'meteor of rome' which looks electrical in nature. Combined with BStankman's post showing a corollary between electrical weapons and mudfloods, the picture seems to depict the RCC bringing out the big guns to fight Napoleon who may have been threatening their hegemony. It's also in that timeframe in which much history is obscured. We have a lot of official narratives that leave only more questions rather than answers as well as evidence of some catastrophe.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-03-26 16:19:38Reaction Score: 2




> Was the real "Valley of the Shadow of Death" the RCC"?



Is the Pope a Catholic?
What is the only thing hurling thunderbolts from 'heaven'?
Who at though. Napoleon or its tame animals and skeletons urging them on to kill, kill, kill?
Napoleon is the only 'live human' in that cartoon. That's why I feel he represents what was labelled Tartarus by the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-03-27 09:34:35Reaction Score: 3


Mother Dear. mother Syria 

She seems to have amassed quite a few symbols.   Including a funny hat.


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-04-06 23:16:56Reaction Score: 3


Here is the Stenkvista Runestone.  It shows Thor's hammer hanging from snakes and beaming something down.
View attachment 19905

and another runestone --SO 111
View attachment 19900
After these runestones, the symbology changes to a cross instead of the hammer. but again with the sky and thunder gods with snakes.


Here is a depiction of a petroglyph from the Karelia petroglyphs near Lake. * It represents both the snake and lightening associated with the god, Ukko *. These Ugro-Finnic  carvings are from the White Sea and Lake Onega.  {Side note: These petroglyphs and Lake Onega are worth a look but not related to this topic.  Lake Onega has one of the oldest wooden structures still standing.  It is definitely of the Tartarian energy plant variety}

View attachment 19909

Some more thunder gods and snake symbolism:
View attachment 19901

What does it all mean?? Weapon?  Symbol?  Old Tech?

Here is another goddess, I mean god, with new tech of alternate current.  They removed his manhood from the statue when they moved him from the top of the Western Electric building to Madison Avenue. He has the thunderbolts instead of the torch:
View attachment 19911
This is from their advertisements and here is the actual statue:
*Spirit of Communication* is the formal name for a statue originally called *Genius of Telegraphy* when it was completed, and has been the symbol of AT&T (and also the former Western Electric) since 1914. It is also known informally as the Golden Boy statue.


View attachment 19903

_The Genius of Electricity_ appeared on the cover of Bell System telephone directories for about a decade beginning in the early 1930's and became a very well known symbol for the system and its affiliated companies.   Again, with the changing of names to obfuscate the meanings and origins of these symbols:   The Genius of Electricity, then the Spirit of Communication, then the genius of telegraphy AKA GOLDEN BOY.

Here's golden boy in his original location atop a globe, roman building and a pyramid:
View attachment 19906View attachment 19908

Now here he is in comparison with Mithras.  Note that the snakes have become wires/cables.
View attachment 19904
Source from Harmonics site

Then look at the runestones again, is it a device attached to wires?  Is the slaying of the snake symbolic of the transition from alternate current to wireless aether power in a past reset?































Plissken 

Wired New York
Wired New York 2


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-04-07 09:05:38Reaction Score: 3




Plissken said:


> Here's golden boy in his original location atop a globe, roman building and a pyramid:
> 
> 
> Now here he is in comparison with Mithras. Note that the snakes have become wires/cables.
> ...


Snake, pretty convincing that we are living in a cargo cult.

_the gods must be crazy_

This is a statue of Aion, from the Vatican museum.


----------



## Void Trancer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VoidTrancerDate: 2019-04-17 03:26:53Reaction Score: 1




Plissken said:


> Lake Onega has one of the oldest wooden structures still standing.  It is definitely of the Tartarian energy plant variety}


This church was built on the site of the old one which was burnt by LIGHTNING. The builders' names are unknown. A legend tells that the main builder used one axe for the whole construction, which he threw into the lake upon completion with the words "there was not and will be not another one to match it".


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-17 13:03:23Reaction Score: 1




VoidTrancer said:


> A legend tells that the main builder used one axe for the whole construction, which he threw into the lake upon completion with the words "there was not and will be not another one to match it".


My bullshit-meter is flying so high up from this story


----------

